# Whipped Cream



## genevieve.m (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi everyone,
every week I write a free newsletter for anyone who signs up for them at my website. This week I had a huge positive responce from my readers so I thought I would share this one newsletter with you all as it is all about food. I hope you enjoy the read.

I like to encourage people to think outside the square with cooking. But not too far outside the square ...

This week’s subject is whipped cream.
Normally when we whip heavy cream to accompany a dessert we sweeten it with white sugar and never think twice about any other options. Depending on the dessert and the occasion, there are many different sweeteners that can be used to add a special touch. I think dinner guests and family appreciate it when the cook tries a new angle on an old favourite.

One of my favourites would have to honey sweetened whipped cream. When sweetening 1 cup of cream we usually use 2 teaspoons of white sugar to sweeten. Swap this for 2 teaspoons of runny honey. It goes well with any fruit dessert like tarts, pies as well as jellies etc. 

In the winter when making hot puddings and cakes or brownies, try serving with maple syrup flavoured whipped cream. 

For valentines days add white sugar as usual and 1 teaspoon of rose water.

Christmas? Add a 1/4 teaspoon mixed spice, 1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon and white sugar then whip cream for a Christmas spiced flavour.

Vanilla sugar is made by blending chopped vanilla beans with sugar then sieving out the lumps. Sweetening whipped cream with vanilla sugar will give you the very famous Chantilly cream.

When I serve breakfast pancakes or French toast, I like to serve it with soft brown sugar whipped cream. The cream will turn a pale brown colour and looks very rustic, perfect for breakfast.

You can cut the cream with other ingredients before whipping for a different consistency. Try whisking 50/50 heavy cream with mascarpone for a rich whipped cream. Or, if you have an incredibly rich dessert, try 50/50 heavy cream and thick Greek yoghurt for a slightly sour whipped cream that will help cut through the richness. You will still need to sweeten each of these creams, try the Greek yogurt option with honey. 

Here are some quickey ideas to fold into whipped cream

Smashed red berries
Hazelnuts and hazelnut liqueur
Fresh passion fruit
Orange zest and orange liqueur
Lime zest and tequila 

What is in your kitchen cupboards? Blend those brandy soaked prunes or grappa cherries you got for Christmas if you don’t know what to do with, then fold through your whipped cream.

Not so quick idea’s for whipped cream

Nougat whipped cream;
Sweeten heavy cream with honey and essence of vanilla then whip until not quite thick. Fold in chopped almonds, 1 teaspoon of ground almonds and chopped white chocolate.

Honeycomb whipped cream;
To make the honeycomb
90g or 3oz castor sugar
1 tablespoons or honey
1 tablespoons golden syrup
1 tablespoons water
½ teaspoon baking soda
Put the sugar, honey, golden syrup and water into a pot. Place on a low heat and stir occasionally until the sugar has dissolved.
Turn up the heat to medium and bring to the boil.
Reduce the heat to a simmer. Cook 10-12 minutes until it reaches hard ball stage and starts to turn dark brown.
Take off the heat and add the baking soda. Stir in quickly but be warned it will bubble ferociously!
Pour onto baking paper and allow cooling, about 30 minutes. 
When you are ready to serve, blend a little of the honeycomb in a blender then fold immediately into whipped cream.
*The honeycomb will quickly revert back to its rock form so blend at the last minute.

Does any body else have a new take on basic old whipped cream? I would love to hear it :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for sharing all that with us! Quite inspirational.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:suprise: :blush:

No really, great ideas!


----------

